# Catch the latest amar rescue!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Go to AMAR's Facebook page and see the latest rescue from a Texas BYB! The videos and pics are priceless! Such gorgeous pups. You will die. Please help in any way you can. We need fosters, donations, transport volunteers. Here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/americanmalteseassociationrescue


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my how precious! When the little one put her head on the lady's shoulder , I melted. Praying they all go to wonderful homes.


----------

